
Safari looks to be jumping on the Chromium bandwagon - kilroy123
https://chromeunboxed.com/apple-safari-google-chrome-chromium-browser-open-source/
======
readarticle
Since something like 75% of you won’t even open this link:

 _UPDATE: According to some traffic over on Twitter, it looks like this whole
thing may be vaporware. A user has uncovered the bug in question in the
article below and as it turns out, this bug has nothing to do with Safari or
Chromium. It is still private and cannot be viewed by non-Google employees,
but it appears that this bug is assigned to “Move sync tests to staging” from
2015. We’re sorry for the incorrect reporting and have left the original story
below._

------
nerpderp82
The next internet scale worm will be a zero-day and cross between Chrome, Edge
and Safari, perhaps involving WebRTC.

